# Raleigh Vektar



## bikewhorder (Aug 13, 2022)

Not sure if this should go here or in the "what are you laughing at" thread.









						The Raleigh Vektar | The Bike Comes First
					






					www.thebikecomesfirst.com


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 31, 2022)

In its defense, how many of these in any condition, let alone this nice even exist?
Another point, the British hate change so this was like space age to them.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## 1motime (Sep 1, 2022)

That helps to explain the mindset and fall of the British automobile and motorcycle industries. And the bicycle one as well. Those plastic wheels were needed for all those rear enders


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

I think I just tasted a little puke in the back of my throat!


----------

